# Climate Control



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra - car has been fairly reliable however the other day I noticed that the Fan to run the climate control will not turn on unless it is on high. Settings 1,2, and 3 do nothing and then it comes on full tilt on #4. 
Anyone else have this problem? I'm thinking I might just leave it because it sounds like an expensive fix to me and I can live with it.

Also when turning on the air or defrost, the car makes a bit of a squeak up front. I'm thinking it is the AC compressor, not sure if a bearing is gone or if the compressor is on its last legs. 

The car has 120,000 km on it.

Thanks


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds like you fan resistor went bad. Part number is 27150-6Z500. MSRP is 21.32. You can get it cheaper on the web but unless you get a good rate in shipping, you just might go down to your local Nissan dealer. 

It's not that hard to do, you need a phillips screwdriver and perhaps a 3/8" socket with a 1/4" drive, short extension and 1/4" ratchet. 

Open the glove box and look below under the box you'll see a gap between the bottom of the box and the dash. Look closely and you'll see 2 screws there remove them with your screwdriver that will release the bottom dash panel at the frt. At the back the panel is clipped on to 2 plastic clips, hold down each clip with your hands and pull the dash panel and it'll come off. 

Now remove the left clip that held the dash panel (one phillips screw) and the resister is behind that. Use your socket and ratchet with extension and remove the 2 bolts holding the resister and it will come right out. Unplug it and install the new one. Turn your key on and try the fan if the resister was bad you should have all your speeds back on your fan and not just the super high speed one. Once you confirm that the fan is now working reinstall the resister and reverse your removal procedure for the dash panel. 


Hope this helps! As far as the other problem maybe new belt or belt dressing. I am not taking credit for the "how to" it come from. OH I almost forgot, don't forget to take off the negitive on your battery

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95782&highlight=resistor+fan

Thanks CMAN!


----------



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

Sounds like it is a common problem that is easy to fix. Thanks for the info I'll probably get to it next week.


----------



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

Fixed it tonight, its a tight squeeze to get under there but everything was as described and the fan works again.

The part cost $32 Can at the dealer.

The resistor was a little different than the one I took out but the dealership assured me it was the right one.

Thanks for the help


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

Not a problem! Glad to help. Yes you are right it is different, redesign part so it does not crap out like the old one.


----------

